# Suche Mitspieler zum werben



## Neandor (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

Mein Name ist Neandor und ich spiele seit Wotlk, habe zu Wod Zeiten eine Pause eingelegt und Starte nun wieder mit Legion.


----------

